# How do YOU seek God 1st, then yer W?



## cb45

Since this is R & S territory, (not interpersonal dating website/room/service) lets start another type of thread for believers (or wannabe believers):

How do you start yer day with God? (or do u "forget?")

How do you keep God as yer #1 priority (or dont you?)

How do you balance worship of God & worship of yer H/W?

How do you keep from making yer H/W yer "god"?

How do you, in its totality, SEEK YE YaHWeH, with all thy heart,
with all thy strength,and all thy mind? (or dont you?)

Feel free to add anything here thats pertinent to both the list
and the discussion.


----------

